# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  Cuttac (WIP)

## KMAlexander

So, I don't usually share my process or my own maps and so on—let's change that! I was struggling with writing today and figured I'd jump into a world map as a creative exercise.

I'm calling it Cuttac for the time being. I'll update this thread as I delve further. Here are my "hand-drawn" (mac, PS, cheap Huion tablet) beginnings...

----------


## KMAlexander

Messing with some "ocean" depth color stuff.
Not totally sure I'll stick with this—not sure it represents what I want properly.

----------


## Falconius

> Not totally sure I'll stick with this—not sure it represents what I want properly.


If you mean the general underwater land formations I think it works pretty darn well.  They show the shape and are yet at the same time mysteriously unspecific, like they are obscured by water even.  I swear Ive seen satellite photos that look like that area in the gulf on the lower right between those islands (left and right).

----------


## swiss

Looks good so far. I like the detail of the coastlines. The shallows look good but I assume you're going to add that to the left island chain too, otherwise it draws attention to itself

----------


## Frost Birch

I like it so far.  You use a drawing tablet you said but what program? Photoshop or GIMP? I use GIMP myself. I need a tablet to draw with. using a mouse is frustrating.

FB.

----------


## Azélor

Nice coastlines.

----------


## KMAlexander

> If you mean the general underwater land formations I think it works pretty darn well.


I appericate that. We'll see what I decide. I have an idea for a series I'm mulling over and this map helps me work though some ideas. Trying to figure out if this is the map _for_ those ideas or if this isn't more of an exploration for fun.




> Looks good so far. I like the detail of the coastlines. The shallows look good but I assume you're going to add that to the left island chain too, otherwise it draws attention to itself


Thanks, swiss. And yeah, I'm just testing it out on the right.  :Smile:  I feel like I'm too macro and I'd like to get a little more detailed.




> You use a drawing tablet you said but what program?


Photoshop.

This is my first true foray with a tablet. I'm liking it. But I'm pretty proficient with a mouse. I'd really like to get my hands on an Apple Pencil. I'm wagering I'd love that.




> Nice coastlines.


Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## KMAlexander

Here's a more detailed approach to the oceans, I think I like it more.

----------


## KMAlexander

BTW - I never want to hide my process. I'm using Kyle's Concept Brushes (Clouds). Then applying some opacity shifts, each color is on its own layer..  :Smile:

----------


## Kellerica

Nice work so far, very organic looking coastlines. Glad to see you post a WIP, I look forward to seeing where you take this.

----------


## KMAlexander

Did some exploration with mountains/topography tonight.

----------


## XCali

Nice style  :Smile:  I like it. The ocean is also coming along swimmingly.

----------


## swiss

Coming along nicely. The oceans have a nice fluid look

----------


## KMAlexander

Thanks, everyone! It's been a learning experience to step outside of my wheelhouse and try something new/different.

----------


## KMAlexander

Here's where I'm at today. Still feeling the topography out.

----------


## ThomasR

Really nice visual ! I'm curious if you gonna show vegetation ?

----------


## KMAlexander

No plans for that right now. Mainly working on a topographical approach for round one. Though I might do this in a few different styles.

Here's where I'm at as of yesterday:

----------


## Ilanthar

Great work on this! I love the general feeling as well as the land shapes (very orgnanic).

----------


## KMAlexander

Thanks, Ilanthar. Hoping to get to spend more time with it this weekend. It's been a fun exploration.
I've been in the editing trenches and working on a new brush set, which hasn't left me much room for personal mapping.

----------


## swiss

Love your brush sets. I've been working with the cliffs you made. Not sure how to word this without sounding like a choosing beggar but if you're looking for ideas I'd love to see a full set of stone towers. 2D but still seeing the patch stonework. Kind of like Sketchy's but more detail. Anyway, I appreciate your sets regardless!

----------


## KMAlexander

Thanks, swiss.  :Smile: 

Honestly, not sure when i'll be able to circle back to drawing more stuff for maps. You might try one of my sets, a few of them have some great towers. *Van der Aa* has a few and *Bleau* rendered forts as little defensive towers. They might work for you.

----------


## swiss

Already have them  :Smile:

----------

